# FC AFC CAFC Labrador puppies



## Dpuffer (Dec 7, 2010)

FC AFC CAFC Money talks and TB Scouts Triple threat JH will be bred next month. Blacks, yellows and "Fox Red" yellows expected. Both parents are hard charging dogs. Lots of go but will turn it off after hunting. Both are great family dogs as well. Copper is a stocky 80 pounds and Scout is 65. Both have all health clearances and puppies will come with 28 month health guarn. Purchase price is $800.00 and a $250.00 deposit to secure your pick, this litter will go fast. You can contact me at 208- 569-4757 or [email protected] for more details.[attachment=0:2u7s3x82]copper.gif[/attachment:2u7s3x82]


----------

